# Alternative common glue for tubular tires?



## Rugergundog (Apr 2, 2011)

Has anyone found a common hardware glue of any sort that works for glue to use for your tubular tires? LBS don't carry it and takes forever to order it as it has to ship ground. Im certain it has to be basically some sort of shoe goo or gorilla glue or something. Thanks
Bob


----------



## natedg200202 (Sep 2, 2008)

Order proper glue now, wait for it to arrive, then begin gluing. 

A proper glue job takes a few days anyhow, so no need to be in a hurry.


----------



## Rugergundog (Apr 2, 2011)

Yea yea, i get all that, done it before.

However im asking a different question thank you.

-Bump


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

no. there is no substitute. don't take chances w/ random glue that might not do the job, or w/ something that will prevent you from ever getting the tire off in one piece if you flat.


----------



## Kontact (Apr 1, 2011)

No substitutes. Any substitutes would be dangerous and foolish.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Just order Vittoria Mastik One and get it right.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

kbwh said:


> Just order Vittoria Mastik One and get it right.


Yah but he wants to cheeseball it. 
On the cheep you know.


Hey OP use gorilla glue. Use alot. More than you think. 
Let us know how it works. :thumbsup: Remember, everyone likes a pioneer.


----------



## latman (Apr 24, 2004)

foaming PU gorilla glue would be the worst choice ever , get some tubular cement (i find clear ones less messy) from an online seller delivered to your door if the LBS doesn't have any (which is weird IMO )


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

Been done by many, so you're not going to be a pioneer or die. I used 3M Fast Tack trim adhesive for a few years and never rolled a tire during that time. In fact, the reason I stopped using it was because my tires were too difficult to remove (as cxwrench pointed out). "Proper" tubular tire cement stays relatively soft for a long time, so it's always possible to pull a tire off in a minute or less if you get a flat. I bought my Fast Tack from a car parts store.
3M Fast Tack Rim Cement > Components > Tires and Tubes | Jenson USA


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Mar 7, 2008)

Go ahead and use Elmers glue. Makes about as much sense as using something that you shouldn't.. Why risk your life using nonspecific glue?!


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

ZoSoSwiM said:


> Go ahead and use Elmers glue. Makes about as much sense as using something that you shouldn't.. Why risk your life using nonspecific glue?!


Actually, most tubular road tire cements will not hold a tire as tightly as many glues designed to permanently affix a pliable material to metal. Which, as pointed out above, is the drawback of these non-cycling glues. Also keep in mind that there are ways to check the bond before each ride, takes about 30 seconds. Highly recommended procedure regardless of which glue was used.


----------



## RHankey (Sep 7, 2007)

Rugergundog said:


> Yea yea, i get all that, done it before.
> 
> However im asking a different question thank you.
> 
> -Bump


If you aren't prepared to accept the hoenst well intended and experienced answers, then don't ask the question.

It is your choice, but why take the chance? If you buy 5 or 10 tubes of proper rim cement at a time from your local LBS or by mail order, your question is essentially moot. If you glue lots of tires a year, you can even get the glue in cans which is way cheaper than any alternative, even if you can only use part of the can before it becomes unusable.

Rim cement needs to provide a secure but non-permanent bond between metal or plastic and cloth, that remains tacky and plyable, while being subjected to water, dirt, grease, high temps, and almost constant flexing. If you think something like rubber cement, gorilla glue, construction floor adhesive,, glue stick, glue gun or other might work for you, then be our guest, but I hope you or those you ride with don't find any shortcomings with your decision. I don't see why you need our advice to help you take such risk, especially if it doesn't work out for you.

I fear you might suffer a little more than a "BUMP" if you make the wrong decision.


----------



## MShaw (Jun 7, 2003)

I'll second the Fast Tack. Works well. Too well as was pointed out.

The up side tho, is you can flat, glue a new tire on, and race on it a short time later.

M


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

MShaw said:


> I'll second the Fast Tack. Works well. Too well as was pointed out.
> 
> The up side tho, is you can flat, glue a new tire on, and race on it a short time later.
> 
> M


I haven't ridden tubulars in years, but for a number of years I used 3M Fast Tack. Never rolled a tire and although it was a bit more trouble to remove a tire, it was never a real chore. Plus a huge tube of the stuff was about the same price as a small tube of Tubasti.

Interestingly enough, because of environmental regs, you can no longer get it in Californis.


----------



## Rugergundog (Apr 2, 2011)

RHankey said:


> If you aren't prepared to accept the hoenst well intended and experienced answers, then don't ask the question.
> 
> It is your choice, but why take the chance? If you buy 5 or 10 tubes of proper rim cement at a time from your local LBS or by mail order, your question is essentially moot. If you glue lots of tires a year, you can even get the glue in cans which is way cheaper than any alternative, even if you can only use part of the can before it becomes unusable.
> 
> ...



I don't mind responses if they pertain to the question asked. Many chime in with opinion and there stance...however to not answer the question. Ive said nothing about being cheap or willing to take a risky chance with my wheels or my health. I asked a simple question. There are many many many forms of glue on the market and i would suspect the vittoria glue i use is likely an identicle compound and type of glue that is used for other applications and easier to find. I asked if others new or know what this glue may be.

Thanks for the replies on the 3m stuff. that is along the lines of what i asked. It may work for me, i do not intend to ever change a flat on the road with tubulars. Ill continue to research the vittora ingredients.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

Rugergundog said:


> I don't mind responses if they pertain to the question asked. Many chime in with opinion and there stance...however to not answer the question. Ive said nothing about being cheap or willing to take a risky chance with my wheels or my health. I asked a simple question. There are many many many forms of glue on the market and i would suspect the vittoria glue i use is likely an identicle compound and type of glue that is used for other applications and easier to find. I asked if others new or know what this glue may be.
> 
> Thanks for the replies on the 3m stuff. that is along the lines of what i asked. It may work for me, i do not intend to ever change a flat on the road with tubulars. Ill continue to research the vittora ingredients.


i'd say it's not worth taking the chance. given the temperature extremes, the ability to deal w/ moisture, and the need to stay somewhat pliable for extended periods...i would only use glue designed for the particular job.


----------



## FBinNY (Jan 24, 2009)

FastTack has been a staple tubular cement in this area for decades. It's made to bond glass to rubber, which isn't so different than bonding rubber backed tires to aluminum.

Be careful with it because it's almost too good, and it's possible to glue the base tape to the rim stronger than the tire company glued it to the tire. This is less of an issue if you don't repair tubulars anyway.


----------



## SlowMover (Jun 6, 2010)

If you delve into the 'pocket protector' side of proper mounting of tubulars and the variances of rolling resistance here is something you may want to try. Shellac and yes it's hardware store fodder. It's not a new trick as trackies have been doing it for decades, but it's also a huge pain in the butt. The big gotta do is getting all residual glue off the rim bed first: shellac and tubie glue residue don't do well together. Essentially the big dif is the adhesion of the sidewalls which for the garden variety road geek isn't a huge deal, meaning typical Mastik application done properly will suffice. For a track rider going ballistic in a turn it's very important. With that said any time you can reduce your rolling resistance it's not a bad thing. Same application process, use acid brushes, but if you are really into riding tubies still may as well give it a shot. I still have a set of Roval's from the 80's with shellac mounted Panaracers that ride like butter


----------



## RC28 (May 9, 2002)

Rugergundog said:


> Yea yea, i get all that, done it before.
> 
> However im asking a different question thank you.
> 
> -Bump



He actually answered the question...it's implicit in his answer that what you're looking for is not a good alternative.

I too have a tough time sourcing Mastik here because people (mainly the shops around here) don't want to bother with it and they all use Tufo tape to [email protected] the job. So, I ordered two boxes on Ebay and now I'm set for a while. Whenever I start on the 2nd box I'll go ahead and order another one.

Re: FastTack...be careful. It's been reported widely (probably since 2001) that 3M had changed the formula for it which made it different to what people were used to in the past. I HAD used it for a tire on a disc wheel for my track bike back in 99 and it got the job done. However, for road applications, especially considering the differences in formulation, I would not risk it.

Besides, Mastik works so well, why change?

PS Another data point, some people around here use regular contact cement from the hardware store and it appears to work well. However, you run the risk of the solvents in the CC penetrating the base tape and separating it from the tire (I have seen that firsthand several times). So, if you want to go that route...but you've been warned.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Another vote for Fast Tack.


----------

